

Where Endangered Vultures Go for a Healthy, Rotting Meal - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/where-endangered-vultures-go-for-a-healthy-rotting-meal

======
coldcode
At my previous job we had Turkey Vultures that sat on the ledge outside our
office, usually 100 or so. They were pretty interesting to watch. Sometimes
they watched us work, no doubt wondering if we would make a tasty meal some
day.

------
jonah
I had no idea they were threatened in some places in the world. Everywhere
I've been they seem to be doing pretty well.

